# 히쭉 히쭉



## panview

Hi.can you tell me the meaning of the word 히쭉
in the lyrics 
애기 곰은 너무 귀여워.  히쭉 히쭉 잘한다


----------



## nikky12

Figure of Smiling like satisfactorily..


----------



## panview

nikky12 said:


> Figure of Smiling like satisfactorily..


Thank you.so it means the baby grows up happily ,or the baby lives a happy life?


----------



## nikky12

it means the baby bear is doing good well.
I think the baby bear dances when people sing this song.  Hmm I think it means both.. happy life.. and growing up happily


----------



## aussieian

I'm posting the rest of the lyrics for easy reference...



> 곰세마리가 한집에있어
> 아빠곰 엄마곰 애기곰
> 아빠곰은 뚱뚱해
> 엄마곰은 날씬해
> 애기곰은 너무귀여워
> 히쭉히쭉 잘한다


----------



## rumistar

I thought it was 으쓱으쓱  I learned as "으쓱으쓱 잘한다." as a kid. (In this part, kids raise their shoulders twice. Look cute.  )


----------



## Kross

I have never heard 히쭉히쭉 for the song ever since childhood. If it is, it must be a variant, but an extremely rare edition.


----------

